# Dryer Drum Roller Siezed



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

a good cleaning as you did may be good enough to get you by, but the manufactures all will recommend NOT using any type of lubricant on the rollers.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks. Hopefully there was just a piece of lint in there, jamming it up. 

Probably they mean don't put lubricant on the plastic roller that is rolling on the drum. The shaft is steel, and the hub looks like cast iron or a sinterred steel. I would say the shaft/bushing needs lubricant.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

no, that is what I meant, the shaft nor hub gets lubed.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

I should probably explain my previous post a little. With the heat and the continual revolutions of the wheel, the oil will over a short period of time harden and turn into gunk and start to bind and slow down the roller. It is also a huge lint attractor. the best thing is to just replace the roller and be done with it.


----------

